# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Últimos días para acceder a la Beca Aquae de Posgrado

## Jonasino

No se si este hilo puede ser el mas adecuado, pero lo pongo por su interés.
http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...aquae-posgrado

----------

